# New Morel MW166-4 ohm 6" Woofers (my auction)



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morel MW166 4 Ohm 6" Woofer Damped Polymer Composite Cone New | eBay


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

they are $98 from madisound right now and if you get the 20% off coupon code from morel, its even cheaper. This ebay "deal" is not so much a deal. 

The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

maggie-g said:


> they are $98 from madisound right now and if you get the 20% off coupon code from morel, its even cheaper. This ebay "deal" is not so much a deal.
> 
> The Madisound Speaker Store


Way to kill a guy's auction...


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

maggie-g said:


> they are $98 from madisound right now and if you get the 20% off coupon code from morel, its even cheaper. This ebay "deal" is not so much a deal.
> 
> The Madisound Speaker Store


Hey Einstein! 

98+98+coupon=156.80 plus shipping of 14 = 170.80

170.80 or 100 shipped? 

Thank you for your high IQ observation


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

PS. If you have the balls to post in this threat again where does the word "deal" pop out to you?


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Hey Justin!

Wish you would have mentioned having these when you asked for your Arians back! I may have to jump on these as spares for my HT speakers, which use the same drivers (though, I can't remember if they were 4 ohm or 8 ohm drivers... the sum ends up being 4 ohm at the terminals).


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Freedom First said:


> Way to kill a guy's auction...


no doubt. its a great deal at madisound already and i am making them a steal



Freedom First said:


> Hey Justin!
> 
> Wish you would have mentioned having these when you asked for your Arians back! I may have to jump on these as spares for my HT speakers, which use the same drivers (though, I can't remember if they were 4 ohm or 8 ohm drivers... the sum ends up being 4 ohm at the terminals).


sent you pm and offered you a crazy deal


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dude! I'm using the same drivers in the WRX. These are phenomenal woofers, and at a spectacular price!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Freedom First said:


> Way to kill a guy's auction...


The dude deserves Negative Rep. Hit it hard.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

well this "dude" is a chick, and I missed the fact that the auction is for a pair of drivers. My bad. and "rep" is a joke. Who really pas attention to that crap?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

going rounds about auction marked as sold? why?
maggie shut up, you enforcing stereotypes and not in your favor.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

legend94 said:


> PS. If you have the balls to post in this threat again where does the word "deal" pop out to you?


apparently she doesn`t. 
so is this pair(of speakers) sold? if not i want them.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> apparently she doesn`t.


I see what you did there!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

maggie-g said:


> well this "dude" is a chick, and I missed the fact that the auction is for a pair of drivers. My bad. and "rep" is a joke. Who really pas attention to that crap?


It would be awesome in the future if you were not a giant douche on this forum, especially if you don't take the time to read. 



Victor_inox said:


> so is this pair(of speakers) sold? if not i want them.


Waiting to hear back from Freedom First. If he doesn't take them they are yours, Mr Victory tube man!


Took them off eBay because of so much interest here.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> going rounds about auction marked as sold? why?
> maggie shut up, you enforcing stereotypes and not in your favor.



everyone is so friendly here. I can see why there is so much knowledge compared to other places.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

maggie-g said:


> everyone is so friendly here. I can see why there is so much knowledge compared to other places.


We are very friendly but as you can see if you come take a dump on someone's thread like you did chances are you will be called out. If you act like a ***** you will most likely be treated like one. Although something tells me you already know that


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

sold/traded to victor. if you want them ask him


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

While not strictly a forum classified ad, the rules should still apply. I know I have held my tongue plenty of times when unscrupulous sellers have tried to pull a fast one on fellow DIYMA members due to the rules. How much more should they apply when someone is actually offering a fair deal? 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/289625-post1.html



DIYMA said:


> *Absolutely no Low Balling, Price Dumping & Thread Dumping*
> Please do not interrupt or hijack threads in this forum with the location and price of similar or identical items by other individuals or companies.
> Absolutely no price dumping or thread dumping will be allowed.
> ABOLUTELY NO LOWBALLING, make reasonable offers through pm.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

rton20s said:


> I know I have held my tongue plenty of times when unscrupulous sellers have tried to pull a fast one on fellow DIYMA members due to the rules. How much more should they apply when someone is actually offering a fair deal?


It really bothers me too when people try and sell items well above fair market value and the thread goes bump, bump, bump, bump, bump, ect. Most people here know what something is worth so more than anything its taking up room for people that actually know how to sell something.

I though my deal here was crazy good and really was passing it on because I got them at about the same price.

Well all is over here and they are going to Victor's warehouse.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

legend94 said:


> Thank you for your high IQ observation





Victor_inox said:


> maggie shut up, you enforcing stereotypes and not in your favor.





legend94 said:


> It would be awesome in the future if you were not a giant douche on this forum.




also a DIYMA rule, in fact, its rule #1

These rules apply to all forums, in addition to any Forum specific rules that are posted:

1. While discussion is fine, we will not tolerate rudeness, insulting posts, personal attacks or inflammatory posts.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

maggie-g said:


> also a DIYMA rule, in fact, its rule #1
> 
> These rules apply to all forums, in addition to any Forum specific rules that are posted:
> 
> 1. While discussion is fine, we will not tolerate rudeness, insulting posts, personal attacks or inflammatory posts.


Troll much?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

maggie-g said:


> also a DIYMA rule, in fact, its rule #1
> 
> These rules apply to all forums, in addition to any Forum specific rules that are posted:
> 
> 1. While discussion is fine, we will not tolerate rudeness, insulting posts, personal attacks or inflammatory posts.


Right, conveniently you forgot to quote your own post bitching about price which is against the rules in the first place.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Right, conveniently you forgot to quote your own post bitching about price which is against the rules in the first place.


show me a rule against "bitching" and what its definition is. I was merely trying to educate the forum with facts (which were true based on 1 speaker, not a pair). I thought this place was about learning. I learned from my mistake. You continue to be an ass. Man up.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

maggie-g said:


> show me a rule against "bitching" and what its definition is. I was merely trying to educate the forum with facts (which were true based on 1 speaker, not a pair). I thought this place was about learning. I learned from my mistake. You continue to be an ass. Man up.


You interpret rule the way you want, gotcha!
Your effort was to protect members from one of the best and truthful sellers of this board and failed, I understand that as a girl you simply physiologically unable to shut up, so I`ll man up and do it so last word would be yours. Have a great day Maggie!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

maggie-g said:


> I was merely trying to educate the forum with facts (which were true based on 1 speaker, not a pair).


When you realized you were wrong you should have just let it go 




Victor_inox said:


> Your effort was to protect members from one of the best and truthful sellers of this board and failed,


thank you!


----------

